# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Calif. salamander protection could affect farming      (AP)

## Frog News

*Yahoo News (USA) March 3rd, 2010 05:28 PM: Calif. salamander protection could affect farming      (AP)* 

AP - State wildlife officials Wednesday ruled that the California tiger salamander deserves protection as a threatened species, subjecting landowners to more scrutiny if they want to build or farm in the amphibian's habitat.

*Full Article*

----------

